# WOC: Spring Forecast Collection



## Curly1908 (Jan 18, 2010)

Okay, I'm actually excited about this collection after having been very underwhelmed by almost all of the recent collections.  What do you plan to buy?

So far my list includes:

Colour 4 Quad (definitely)
Vintage Grape Blush Ombre (maybe)
Lavendar Wind l/g (maybe)


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 18, 2010)

I wanted to see what the blush ombres were all about.  There was surprisingly very little that caught my eye.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jan 18, 2010)

i want to see what the coral blush looks like .. i'm a NW45 girl and i would loveeee a nice orange blush .. i've been using  rule e/s


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm excited for this collection!  I think there is something for everyone and it's just filled with color!!  With that said, I'm hoping to keep my haul under $150...both quads, one blush ombre, maybe a few lipsticks, glasses, and single eyeshadows.


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 18, 2010)

I would type my shopping list out, but it's just too much...lets's just say that my product total was like $400. 

I'm really looking forward to the blushes, lipglosses (all) and quads.


----------



## GucciGirl (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey! You should try Optimistic Orange from the Lillyland collection...I am soooooo in love with it. Taj Mahal is goodness too


----------



## GucciGirl (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_i want to see what the coral blush looks like .. i'm a NW45 girl and i would loveeee a nice orange blush .. i've been using rule e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey! You should try Optimistic Orange or Taj Mahal. They are both goodness


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_I would type my shopping list out, but it's just too much...lets's just say that my product total was like $400. 

I'm really looking forward to the blushes, lipglosses (all) and quads._

 
Wow!  Do you really think that $400 worth of products from this collection will actually be flattering on you?  Or are you just a collector?


----------



## ICandi (Jan 19, 2010)

this is my favorite collection of the year so far...I'm planning on getting:

Both sets of stacked piggies
both quads
Ember glow l/g
and maybe the ombre blushes.

This list may change as i see swatches of different things though!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 20, 2010)

For now, since none of these products are at arm's length, I'm really jazzed about the ombre blushes the purple and golden/yellow in particular. Then the lippies and many glasses!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 20, 2010)

The hard thing is knowing this collection comes in 4 part waves-not too far apart I hope. I need more swatches to plan my shopping strategy.


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_The hard thing is knowing this collection comes in 4 part waves-not too far apart I hope. I need more swatches to plan my shopping strategy._

 

I'm actually hoping it comes about a week apart or so because I know I want to get a good amount of product from each batch but i dont want to go overboard and spend too much at one time (which is what i tend to do whenever a new collection comes out i spend 200+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I think i will be getting all the lip products and eye shadows. Maybe a blush or 2 but it all adds up. I know i will def try everything out first to avoid getting something that i do not really like. The last few collections i found myself back in the store returning product.


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 20, 2010)

Hmm I'm only interested in:
Raddiccio Lipstick
Lavender Wind Lipglass
Vintage Grape Blush Ombre (If it shows up, I'm NC45)
Fresh Salmon Lipstick

I really want a pink and coral lipstick. Other than those items, I'm ok. After I see it in person my list may change but I'm not spending much on this even though I can't wait for it to come out!


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 20, 2010)

each collection comes out each week in feb ladies.


----------



## lovely333 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm thinking both quads and  maybe 1 or 2 blushes. I really need to lay off the lippies so I might skip them unless they are absolute must haves.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 20, 2010)

Sounds interesting, need to see pics!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm so excited for this collection. I'm picking up quite a few things but honestly I think I'm showing a lot of restraint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm getting:

Very Violet e/s
Cha-Cha lipglass
Ripe Peach Blush Ombre
Malibu Peach nail polish
Lavender Wind lipglass
Purple Rage lipglass
Colour 3 Quad (Purple one!)
Vintage Grape Blush Ombre
Colour 4 Quad (Neutral one!)

And I will most likely B2M for some lipsticks.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 21, 2010)

^ I wanna B2M also for some things, but I only have one set of empties LOL so I guess I'll be getting only one free thing. Maybe a lipstick or gloss.
I really want a blush ombre now, but how about that purple blush? I'd love to see a swatch of that.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 22, 2010)

ohhh i'm so glad i have a place where i can justify my makeup addiction by talking to others with the same addiction as I!!!

with that said, this is what I WANT (not necessarily what i'll be getting):

-skipping the pinks and corals...i know for sure i won't wear them so, my wallet thanks me for that...however...

-the purple eyeshadow quad is BEAUTIFUL...will try to land that!

-vintage grape blush ombre is LOVE! so far, i think i can afford both! but then...

-the two purple lipglasses are ATTRACTIVE!!! and...

-the neutral quad and blush ombre HAVE CAUSED MY WALLET TO RUN AND HIDE!!!

so yeah...it's a good thing my birthday's in February! If I don't go to Vegas I'll be buying makeup with my birthday money, or hoping I get MAC giftcards...or I can hopefully win big in Vegas...and then just buy everything I listed...

a girl can dream, can't she?!?!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jan 22, 2010)

I really want everything except the blushes. Most of the e/s probably except for the pinks but I do find that matte pinks look better on me than the frosty kind.


----------



## lenchen (Jan 22, 2010)

I just spoke to a manger at MAC she said that the collection comes out all at once feb 11. After seeing swatches, I think I want the quads, 1 lipglass and 2 eyeshadows. those I'll use B2M.


----------



## misha5150 (Jan 22, 2010)

I want to get the Eyeshadow Quads in color 3 (purple) and color 4 (brown/gold), Gold Dust and Almondine lipglasses and Beigeland and Bronzilla lipsticks. The Ombre blushes look super pretty but I saw that the gradient was only on the top layer and after it wears off, its just one color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But if I like the swatch, then Azalea Blossom and Ripe Peach are mine!!


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 23, 2010)

This collection scares me because its so much at a close period of time! I need to see more pics! I'm loving the blush and the pigment stacks!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not happy because I'm supposed to be taking a makeup buying hiatus...and as _*always*_, these collections come when I decide to do it.

The quads look really beautiful. I will get them, because I collect quads. I do want to take a look at the pink e/s, but I have so many pinks I don't wear, so that won't make any sense, really.

I like the Hot, Hot, Hot e/s, though. Really nice!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_I would type my shopping list out, but it's just too much...lets's just say that my product total was like $400. 

I'm really looking forward to the blushes, lipglosses (all) and quads._

 
I added up what I was interested in and it came to about $400 as well.  LOL.  

I'm interested in:

-3 of the blush ombres - purple one, peach one and tan.
-purple quad - I'm usually not a huge purple lover but this quad looks like it may work for me.
-coral quad
-both pigments sets - this is a maybe - I may be able to pass these up
-orange range single eyeshadows
-I want most of the warm lipglasses and lipsticks but I know that the lip products usually look better in photos than on me so I probably won't get many of these..

I was all set to go to the Pro Store today to pick up some pigments I've been wanting for a while and to check out 2 products I wanted from the All Races collection but this collection makes me think about putting off these purchases.  But I may just go tomorrow anyway.  I've been looking forward to going for quite some time now.


----------



## sapnap (Jan 25, 2010)

the purple and the neutral quad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a couple of the lipsticks and liglosses... am bummed out abt the blushes, real life swacthes may change my mind but 27$ which will probably be 46 dollars SGD?? naah!


----------



## bluebird08 (Jan 30, 2010)

I previewed the collection yesterday IRL and it is soooo much stuff! It's kind of overwhelming...

But I will say the lipglasses and lipsticks are on fiyah. The SA put back for me
--Kumquat-a very pretty and slightly opaque apricort color very pretty on
--Hush, Hush Rose- a very pretty pink
--Cha, Cha- love this color

and one more, I don't remember the name (sorrry) but I'm thinking of getting 2 Kumquats because it's my favorite right now.

The quads are nice (manilla paper in the neutral quad is a really nice color) I'm passing on this quad on bc I have enough colors so close to this one. She put back the purple quad for me though, I like it but I forgot to swatch it bc there was soooooo much stuff to look at.

The lipsticks are so WOC friendly and I can see them being a big hit!

I didn't care too much for the blushes...but I only swatched them on the back on my hand so I will have to try them again. They were a little ashy to me :/

IMO, the l/g and l/s are the best in the color and the LE coral shadows if you wear those colors...The blushes look cool but I'm not sold on them. The quads are nice but nothing to write home about unless you are just starting your MAC collection...

I'm 6.5 Warm Almond in BB or NC45 MAC


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the review! We are the same skintone and I thought the blushes looked like they may be too light. I really wanted vintage grape but I have to order online and didn't wanna take the chance...guess I got over it lol. I want the neutral quad though. I tried to talk myself out of it but it didn't work. I'm getting the purple glosses and lipsticks and Hot Hot Hot eyeshadow. Hopefully it shows up well....I'm going to get a coral colored lipstick from Bobbi Brown's Cabana Corals collection since I think a more matte coral will look better on me than a frosty one. Other than that I'm cool unless another gloss jumps out at me. I have too much makeup already and I'm almost sick of it!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't wait for this to be released onto the website!  I've decided against Vintage Grape but will definitely be getting Lavender Wind and the Neutral Quad based on swatches.


----------



## meika79 (Jan 30, 2010)

Right now I'm just lookign at quads 3 and 4 plus maybe 2 of the ombres blushes.  I have to play with teh lipglass/sticks and eye shadows and pigments befor I make a decision.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 2, 2010)

It's on the WEB, It's on the WEB!!! Holy Crap it's wonder-BA!!!


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 2, 2010)

I just placed my order.  Yay!


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 2, 2010)

Temptalia has swatches of everything from the collection on her website.....


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 2, 2010)

I can't wait to get my hands on these tonight at the launch~Phlox, Bubblegum, Pink Burst, Hot Hot Hot e/s, Very Violet e/s, Lala e/s and Kumquat l/g here I come!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 2, 2010)

Funny enough, I am not attracted to *any* of the eye products.  I'm interested in the lipsticks and glosses.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_I can't wait to get my hands on these tonight at the launch~Phlox, Bubblegum, Pink Burst, Hot Hot Hot e/s, Very Violet e/s, Lala e/s and Kumquat l/g here I come!_

 
So surprised with myself! Nothing but the purple collection! And the last Show Orchid in the store! DAMN!
I got Lavender Wind l/g, Vintage Grape Blush Ombre, and Radicchio l/s! All a must for chocolate girls!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pink Burst, Bubblegum, Laugh A Lot and Phlox l/s such a must too! 
Wish I had the cash to go all out but at least there was booze!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 3, 2010)

I can't wait to play!







​


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd forgotten about this collection in a matter of days, LOL! When I got the email, I was like, MAN, I should've waited til today to go hauling. I am in love with all the coral shadows, but I already have Nanogold in a quad and a backup ( I still *might* get it again anyway), and truthfully, now that I have Red Brick and other coral-y colors and oranges, I can ( thankfully) pass.

Pinks aren't that flattering on my eyes, and I have way too many unused lip products to go buy more in ANY of the color groups ( unless it's 3N lipglass, LOL I'm hoping my 3 backups will last until they decide to release it again or make it perm)


The purples? Other than Vintage Grape? *yawn* I have too many purples as it is.

The golds...passable for me.


Dont get me wrong, the collection on the whole looks awesome,  and  a beginner with at least 400 to spare could lose themselves in it and be very happy. I'm just at a point where new collection urgency has waned because I know my tastes and what works for me, and I can be more discriminate.

The only item I think I'll have to get is Vintage Grape, only because it reminds me of On a Mission blush, which I love, plus I hear the ombres have a texture similar to the BPBs.


----------



## starfck (Feb 3, 2010)

im just getting purple rage lipglass and maybe b2m for pink burst or hang up lipstick


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 4, 2010)

My MA was such a doll and allowed me to grab Electric Fuchsia today!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







EDIT:It's so glittery! It's bordering on dazzleglass!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 5, 2010)

Show Orchid + Electric Fuchsia l/g on NC50





Yes. I realize I need a real camera, not an Iphone-r-boner.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 5, 2010)

So I did my preorder.  I might get a couple more things, but so far I ordered:
Ripe Peach
Kumquat
Fresh Salmon
Color 4

I might get:
Rose Maiden
Hush Hush Rose
Pinkura

Vintage Grape is pretty, but I think It might be too heavy for me and I already have softer purples.


----------



## Prototype83 (Feb 6, 2010)

I can't wait until the 11th!!!!  I may have to just order online...

This is my definite list:
Ripe Peach blush
Vintage Grape blush
Kumquat l/g
Electric Fuschia l/g
Gold Dust l/g
Hot Hot Hot e/s
Fresh Salmon l/s 

Then I have a "maybe" pile...
Bronzilla l/s
Radicchio l/s
Straw Harvest e/s
Very Violet e/s (I own almost 20 purples...smh!)

I'm passing on Lala b/c I already own Romping (BTW this paired with Expensive Pink is sooo pretty!)...and I'm passing on Lavendar Wind b/c I bought Opal lusterglass about a month ago from the CCO.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 6, 2010)

okay, now i think i will pass on the purple quad, didn't really like what i've seen so far in terms of swatches. plus i just bought a lot of purple shadows so i'm good right now...

i like the STACKED 1 loose pigments, very violet e/s, the vintage grape and springshine blush ombres, and the amber quad...so definitely will be picking those up.


----------



## gemmel06 (Feb 6, 2010)

i dont know ladies i think im just going for the lipglosses and liipsticks


----------



## Missjailor (Feb 8, 2010)

Can't wait to get:
   Colour 3 Eye shadow quad ... I looove purples
_Very Violet ... see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
_Hot Hot Hot ... need a decent orange for summertime_
_Purple Rage Lipglass ... dunno yet for this one_


Lucky girls.. here in Paris, we are just into All Ages All Races, All Sexes...


----------



## ohsoshy (Feb 9, 2010)

Electric Fuchsia reminds me of High Top l/s from the Fafi collection. Damn I should had kept that


----------



## amethystkisses (Feb 10, 2010)

i wanted to get bubblegum l/s but its OOS already


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 10, 2010)

Is their any love for Rose Maiden? It doesn't seem really popular.


----------



## misha5150 (Feb 11, 2010)

^^YES!! Rose Maiden is BEAUTIFUL!! I am going to return Bubblegum because that lippie HIGHLY dissapointed me (WTF was all the fuss about?!) and either pick up RM or one of the Collection 4 lippies.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 11, 2010)

i got ember glow lipglass (gorgeoouuuuss with a brown lipliner , geeezus!) and springshine  blush ombre, which is a really nice highlighter and bronzer at the same time for me . i was on my lunch break and just wanted to get something from the line but i'll have to go back to take a closer look at it .


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 11, 2010)

So I picked everything up today and I am in love with my choices! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think corals are just great for spring.  I'll put up swatches tomorrow.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 12, 2010)

yeah, im pretty much standing by my "pre game" opinion/assumptions. For me, the gems are all in the coral portion of the release. Thing is, I have dupes or better alternatives for all the offerings in the coral group. 

As for the rest, almost none of the products seemed vibrant in person, compared to all the promo pics and swatches; at least not on my brown skin. I walked away with only vintage grape ombre. 

I think that this is a pretty good release for someone for someone w/o a lot of makeup, or for someone who collects for the thrill of it. Theres something for everyone, but nothing to lise your hair over if you miss out (except the corals!)


----------



## Happyone81 (Feb 12, 2010)

So made it through the snow storm aftermath to get some of the collection.
I ended up with these items that I just love ripe peach ombre, electric fuschia, ember glow, Almondine, gold dust (which is old out a few of Pittsburgh's counters) victorian, and fresh salmon.
I haven't really tried my eyeshadows hot, hot , hot, straw harvest and lala but I will soon. 
I am taking back pink burst because it is just like a girl about town with a little bit of glitter. I have glitter that I can add on my own. Not sure what I will get to replace it.


----------



## sdtjefferson (Feb 12, 2010)

I checked everything out today and I like the collection.  I'm not longer allowing myself to purchase individual shadows or lipglass from MAC so those were a no go for me.  But they were all very pretty.  I B2M for Radiccio(sp?) lipstck and purchased Vintage Grape Blush and Colour 4 quad.  I thought all the blushes were pretty but VG was the only one that was really different from what I already have, so pigmented. The MA said the ombres were supposed to last for 8hrs.  We'll see about that.  I may go back for Springshine but only if it is still available in a few weeks.


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 13, 2010)

Does anyone else love Ripe Peach blush ombre? I'm in love, I think i've found my summertime blush. And to sdtjefferson, they do last all day, which is a first for me. I'm very happy.

The quad #4 was a hit today as well, I realized that is pretty much foolproof and I can't mess up while using it. 2 thumbs up!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 13, 2010)

Azalea Blossom for NC50 anyone? Haven't gone  to my store yet and didn't get to touch it at the preview.

I'm really curious what the lavender/purpled-pink portion of the blush  lays like on NC50.


----------



## ohsoshy (Feb 13, 2010)

Has anyone tried Beigeland or Bronzilla?


----------



## iadorepretty (Feb 13, 2010)

so yesterday i finally got the chance to see the collection in person and swatch some things. i ended up getting more than i had originally anticipated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 some things that i wasn't impressed by at all from pics, swatched really well.

here's what i got:

Vintage Grape Ombre
Ripe Peach Ombre
Azalea Blossom Ombre
Stacked 1 Crushed Metal Pigment
Color 3 Palette (purples)
Electric Fuchsia l/g
Cha Cha l/g
Kumquat l/g
Lavender Wind l/g
Ember Glow l/g
Rose Maiden l/s
Very Violet e/s
Hot Hot Hot e/s
Straw Harvest e/s

I passed on the Springshine Ombre because it swatched like a bronzer on me and i've got tons of bronzers & MSF's. I'm gonna go back and get Bronzilla, Bubblegum and Fresh Salmon l/s.


----------



## lenchen (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohsoshy* 

 
_Has anyone tried Beigeland or Bronzilla?_

 
yes both lovely! I'm NC50.


----------



## misha5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohsoshy* 

 
_Has anyone tried Beigeland or Bronzilla?_

 

YES!!! Beigeland has a pink undertone and Bronzilla is just bronzey. Im NC45. I took Bubblegum back and got Beigeland and Im a much happier customer.


----------



## lovely333 (Feb 13, 2010)

I ended up with more things from this collection then I thought I would.  i bought ripe peach but I'm not in love I'm a nc50. It seems too bright any one else having the same issue. But i love my vintage grape.


----------



## iadorepretty (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Is their any love for Rose Maiden? It doesn't seem really popular._

 
i think Rose Maiden may be the hidden gem in this collection! it doesn't really look like much in the tube, but swatched is a whole different story. this color is GORGEOUS! it wasn't on my list at all, but after trying it i had to get it!


----------



## grapegirlplum (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_i want to see what the coral blush looks like .. i'm a NW45 girl and i would loveeee a nice orange blush .. i've been using  rule e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Congratulations!!!!  My anniversary is 8-21-04!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I wish you the best!!


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 14, 2010)

My reviews:
-Lavender Wind:  I love it and have gotten many compliments when I've worn it.  My only gripe is that I wish it was more opaque and not so sheer.  Does anyone have a suggestion for another lavender gloss that is a bit more opaque?  I'm curious about Ever So Rich...
-Quad #4: PERFECTION!  This is an exceptionally great neutral color quad.  Very professional.  Veluxe Pearls are my favorite finish so I find these shadows very blendable & delicious!  I especially love Aztec Brick!  I wore it on my lid with Flip on my inner eye, Manila Paper as a highlight, and Creole Beauty in my outer V and blended into my crease.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 14, 2010)

I bought a lot from this collection. I bought Ember Glow, Kumquat, Straw Harvest, Electric Fuchsia, Vintage Grape, Azalea Blossom and Purple Rage. I don't regret a single choice. I'm waiting for Bronzilla and Lavender Wind to arrive in the mail.


----------



## Nicque (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_My reviews:
-Lavender Wind: I love it and have gotten many compliments when I've worn it. My only gripe is that I wish it was more opaque and not so sheer. Does anyone have a suggestion for another lavender gloss that is a bit more opaque? I'm curious about Ever So Rich...
-Quad #4: PERFECTION! This is an exceptionally great neutral color quad. Very professional. Veluxe Pearls are my favorite finish so I find these shadows very blendable & delicious! I especially love Aztec Brick! I wore it on my lid with Flip on my inner eye, Manila Paper as a highlight, and Creole Beauty in my outer V and blended into my crease._

 
you could try Foolishly Fab, HTH


----------



## lovely333 (Feb 14, 2010)

How are you guys wearing fresh salmon. I bought it but have no idea what to pair it with?


----------



## MissCrystal (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Azalea Blossom for NC50 anyone? Haven't gone to my store yet and didn't get to touch it at the preview.

I'm really curious what the lavender/purpled-pink portion of the blush lays like on NC50._

 
Im NC45 its a really soft pink not to harsh and its gorgeous espcially on woc. I usually stay away from pink blushes because im always afraid pink blushes will make me look like a clown, but not az it's the nicest pink, and since your a little darker then me it look beautiful. Get it girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




u know you want it lol.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_How are you guys wearing fresh salmon. I bought it but have no idea what to pair it with?_

 

When i got fresh salmon and applied i hated it, but pair it with gold dust it gives off such a light peachy  look.. if i knew how to take  good pics i would show you lol


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_My reviews:
-Lavender Wind:  I love it and have gotten many compliments when I've worn it.  My only gripe is that I wish it was more opaque and not so sheer.  *Does anyone have a suggestion for another lavender gloss that is a bit more opaque?*  I'm curious about Ever So Rich...
-Quad #4: PERFECTION!  This is an exceptionally great neutral color quad.  Very professional.  Veluxe Pearls are my favorite finish so I find these shadows very blendable & delicious!  I especially love Aztec Brick!  I wore it on my lid with Flip on my inner eye, Manila Paper as a highlight, and Creole Beauty in my outer V and blended into my crease._

 
Opal lustreglass!


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 15, 2010)

Ladies, Foolishly Fab and Opal are both discontinued shades. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any other suggestions?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 15, 2010)

Well you can check your local CCO if they have or not. Negligee lipglass is a pretty pinky purple shade, try that


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_I wasn't that impressed with Springshine when I tried it at the preview--just wouldn't show up. But it was night and then I was using an unfamiliar brush. Though from all this talk it might deserve an NC50 2nd try!_

 
Okay went to the store today, super busy, had an MA put Springshine on and looked at it in the daylight:

Subtle. You have to pack that brown part on and you'll get a subtle contour but the yellow-gold seems none existent, barely-there.

And as for the orange? Yeah I agree. For those that are lighter I can def agree about seeing this thing go orange on yah. So, I'm NC50, and the dark part of this blush seems like a medium-light terracotta/ red-brown on my skin. So this thing, IMO, is a boon to anyone looking for a little dusty brown-orange as a contour.


----------



## Arwai (Feb 15, 2010)

How are you all using Pink Burst lipstick?  I bought the magenta lip pencil and put electric fucshia on top.  Its pretty but I dunno, it took me forever to get pink burst to show up.


----------



## colorluvv (Feb 15, 2010)

I am a newbie (haven't updated my profile, yet), but I thought I would share my thoughts on this collection so far.  I wear NC42 studio concealer (golden yellow undertone).   I bought fresh salmon, bronzilla, and laugh a-lot.  Fresh salmon is very pretty on.  I don't need a lipliner with this one.  I am still on the fence with bronzilla; it is pretty on (wore with no lip liner) but I want to try it with gold dust l/g.  I was surprised how good laugh a-lot looked; a very natural, nude pink lip look.  

I tried the vintage grape blush, but decided not to get it because I already have a pink blush and I thought the darker part was a little too cool for my skintone.  I ordered color quad 3 and kumquat (just waiting to receive it).  Also, I tried radicchio l/s with plum liner and was disappointed.  I thought it was too cool on.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Feb 15, 2010)

Color 4 quad is a must have. People keep saying that it is dupable, but it really isn't. I have to look at that darn eyeshadow display all the time, and I tell you that quad is the TRUTH! 

Blush ombres- Good God from Zion. They are all awesome! I thought that Springshine would read a lot like the Golden bronzer, but it doesn't; great for teens, too!

The piggies grew on me- I hated them when I tried them the first time, but after playing with them and some Fix+, the creaminess of them sells. 

And if you are in to the shimmerless (Set 4), creamy lip, then you will love the lippies. If you like the colors but think they may be too light for you, don't be afraid to try them out with various liners.

PS- Cha Cha lip glass = yummo!
HTH!


----------



## bad girl glam (Feb 15, 2010)

i bought the colour 4 quad today and i'm going to get the colour 3 and two ombre blushes.  i'm glad i got to see this collection up close and personal, since it looks a lot more vibrant in the pics and website.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 15, 2010)

I would love to see someone that's a NW45 with Ripe Peach.  I checked it out today and, well, I'm not sure why some think it's so great.  It was just okay on me.


----------



## lenchen (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_How are you guys wearing fresh salmon. I bought it but have no idea what to pair it with?_

 
I have it and I used gold dust lipglass over mine.


----------



## lenchen (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La Dolce Diva* 

 
_*Color 4 quad is a must have. People keep saying that it is dupable, but it really isn't.* I have to look at that darn eyeshadow display all the time, and I tell you that quad is the TRUTH! 

Blush ombres- Good God from Zion. They are all awesome! I thought that Springshine would read a lot like the Golden bronzer, but it doesn't; great for teens, too!

The piggies grew on me- I hated them when I tried them the first time, but after playing with them and some Fix+, the creaminess of them sells. 

And if you are in to the shimmerless, creamy lip, then you will love the lippies. If you like the colors but think they may be too light for you, don't be afraid to try them out with various liners.


PS- Cha Cha lip glass = yummo!
HTH!_

 
I wondering the same thing, in my opinion it's definately not dupable..


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree with you guys about the Color 4 Quad.

I'm surprised that Lavender Wind is sold out on the website.  I didn't think a lot of people were into that color!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Feb 17, 2010)

Not sure if this was discussed already but which ombres are a MUST? I haven't tried any on but from the looks they don't really scream at me...
plus I have 9 blushes..kind of feel i'm overloaded for now. Thoughts?


----------



## DaniCakes (Feb 17, 2010)

Vintage Grape. I, personally,  don't own anything like it. It is wonderful as a contouring powder.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheTeenageMuse* 

 
_Not sure if this was discussed already but which ombres are a MUST? I haven't tried any on but from the looks they don't really scream at me...
plus I have 9 blushes..kind of feel i'm overloaded for now. Thoughts?_


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 17, 2010)

^I cannot wait to get Vintage Grape in the mail on Friday!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 18, 2010)

I want to get Ripe Peach and Vintage Grape Ombre's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ripe peach will look so pretty layered over the cremeblend blushes.


----------



## Swtest2Lips (Feb 18, 2010)

^I def agree! I want Ripe Peach so bad but it seems to be sold out everywhere!


----------



## iBreatheBeauty (Feb 18, 2010)

I got quite a few items from this collection, but the ones I love the most are the Fresh Salmon and Rose Maiden lipsticks.

I'm a little disappointed with the texture of the Pigment Stack (1) because it seems so gummy and hard to work with.  That's my only gripe about it.


----------



## Missjailor (Feb 18, 2010)

I was wondering if it is worthy to get very violet AND colour 3 quad...
Btw, what's the best: Dirty Plum Blush (coming with Riveting) or Vintage Grape blush ombre?

Thanks for your answers ladies

NC50 for reference


----------



## bad girl glam (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Missjailor* 

 
_I was wondering if it is worthy to get very violet AND colour 3 quad...
Btw, what's the best: Dirty Plum Blush (coming with Riveting) or Vintage Grape blush ombre?

Thanks for your answers ladies

NC50 for reference_

 
i would get the Vintage Grape since it's two different colors into one and you can you the darker purple to contour.


----------



## lilMAClady (Feb 18, 2010)

I got the Colour 4 Quad and returned it. It was nice, but is was incredibly boring to me. It was nicely pigmented although Manilla Paper (the white color) didn't swatch as nice as I'd hoped. I do have a VERY large collection however and it's beginning to take more and more to impress me. I also ordered:
Hot Hot Hot shadow- Kept this, its wicked awesome!!!
Purple Rage- Pretty but I have colors like this.
Gold Dust- Again pretty but I can do without it. Has a pretty dose of orange though.
Raddiccio- Did NADA for me.
Vintage Grape- Gorgeous kept it!! So pretty but it doesn't look like it does in the pot on me. Kind of like a warm neutral berry color. 
Lavender Wind- Sheer, shimmery, gorgeous and I kept it! Awesome over other glosses and lipsticks.

All in all I was disappointed in what I ordered and only kept three things and I sent the rest back. I exchanged for Kumquat, Fresh Salmon, and Electric Fuschia. Waiting for those and will let you all know how I feel about those. I'm an NC45 for reference.


----------



## cocodivatime (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iBreatheBeauty* 

 
_I got quite a few items from this collection, but the ones I love the most are the Fresh Salmon and Rose Maiden lipsticks.

I'm a little disappointed with the texture of the Pigment Stack (1) because it seems so gummy and hard to work with. That's my only gripe about it._

 
What color gloss are you pairing with Fresh Salmon?  I'm getting that one too but I want to be sure to use a gloss that does not change the color.  I may just use a clear gloss


----------



## cocodivatime (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohsoshy* 

 
_Has anyone tried Beigeland or Bronzilla?_

 
I tried both and they were very pretty.  Both frosty but not overly frosty.

*Beigeland *lipstick reminded me of a more toned down version of *Gel* lipstick.  

*Bronzilla* reminded me of *Coconutty* lipsticks younger cousin, but not an exact dupe.


----------



## cocodivatime (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_Does anyone else love Ripe Peach blush ombre? I'm in love, I think i've found my summertime blush. And to sdtjefferson, they do last all day, which is a first for me. I'm very happy.

The quad #4 was a hit today as well, I realized that is pretty much foolproof and I can't mess up while using it. 2 thumbs up!_

 

I was late on falling in love with *Ripe Peach Ombre* because I thought it was similar to *NARS Gina* and *Gilda *blushes (I have both).

But I caved and decided to get it because of all the raves....and it looked really nice when I tried it on in the store.


----------



## cocodivatime (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_How are you guys wearing fresh salmon. I bought it but have no idea what to pair it with?_

 

I was wondering the same thing.  Its such an original shade of coral, I have nothing like it.  So I want to use a gloss that is a perfect match, so it does not distort the color.

When I tried it alone I felt like I needed a gloss. I like glossy lips.  LOL


----------



## cocodivatime (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm surprised that no one is really talking about *Hot Hot Hot* eye shadow.   It was the only shadow that I purchased from this collection.  It seems to be a color that will really compliment WOC

Anyone buy this?  How are you loving it?


----------



## iBreatheBeauty (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_What color gloss are you pairing with Fresh Salmon?  I'm getting that one too but I want to be sure to use a gloss that does not change the color.  I may just use a clear gloss_

 
Actually, I'm not pairing a gloss with it.  I love the original color.  If you were to use a gloss, I'd say go with a clear!  Or *maybe* Enchantress, but I dunno.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_I'm surprised that no one is really talking about *Hot Hot Hot* eye shadow.   It was the only shadow that I purchased from this collection.  It seems to be a color that will really compliment WOC

Anyone buy this?  How are you loving it?_

 
I have this also.  It is a very pretty color, but it takes a lot of it for it to show up.  I find that satin finishes aren't as pigmented and you really have to pack it on.  I used the Hot Hot Hot over Rubenesque paint pot.


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_I was late on falling in love with *Ripe Peach Ombre* because I thought it was similar to *NARS Gina* and *Gilda *blushes (I have both).

But I caved and decided to get it because of all the raves....and it looked really nice when I tried it on in the store._

 
Would you mind swatching Ripe Peach with Gina and Gilda? I've been wondering how it compares on WOC skin. I think it's very pretty too, but my budget are very limited this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. TIA!

*astrid


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 18, 2010)

I wore Fresh Salmon yesterday by itself and loved it. It's perfect on it's own. Those are the kinds of lippies I love. I tried putting Gold Dust on it, but I didn't like it. Felt like it broke down the lip color, so I took it off and reapplied my lipstick. 
Lavender Wind is fantastic and I'm not shocked it sold out. 
Quad 4 is amazing. I was totally going to skip it, but going to Mac I went on a rampage and bought a lot of stuff. It's gorgeous and it's not easy to dupe it and you'll realize that once you start to work with it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 18, 2010)

Also, if you want to wear something with Fresh Salmon, I would look into the newest Bobbi Brown collection. She has an AMAZING coral collection out right now. I bought 2 lipsticks from it. It's my first BB products ever since I was never impressed with her line (I know, gasp). She has, I think, 3 glosses to compliment the coral lipsticks and Fresh Salmon would fit right in. 
Last note, I wore Gina blush by Nars with Fresh Salmon yesterday and it was great. I'm not upset about missing out on Ripe Peach at all. So, ladies try Gina. I don't know how it compares to Ripe Peach in a side by side comparison, but I do know it looks great with FS.


----------



## lilMAClady (Feb 18, 2010)

I have Hot Hot Hot and I love it! It doesn't take that much for it to show up on me but I am using it over Urban Decay's Primer Potion. I pair it with pinks, purples, golds and ambers, greens and blues. Ok pretty much anything. It's awesome. I gave a mini review on it a few posts up.


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iBreatheBeauty* 

 
_I have this also.  It is a very pretty color, but it takes a lot of it for it to show up.  I find that satin finishes aren't as pigmented and you really have to pack it on.  I used the Hot Hot Hot over Rubenesque paint pot._

 
I saw your video and it makes me want Straw Harvest.


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Last note, I wore Gina blush by Nars with Fresh Salmon yesterday and it was great. I'm not upset about missing out on Ripe Peach at all._

 
I compared the swatches at Karlasugar as well, and I thought they are too similar to justify a purchase with my tight budget. I have Nars Gilda and I think that should have the same effect (or at least I hope so ). Thank you for this, Shontay! Now let's see if Azalea Blossom would work on my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## misha5150 (Feb 18, 2010)

I too wanted Ripe Peach but I had swatched NARS Torrid before going to my MAC counter and they looked really similar. The only difference was that Torrid has gold sparkles in it. So I passed on getting it then but after being on Specktra, now I WANT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope that MAC repromotes RP though because I really loved the ombre pattern!  *crosses fingers*


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 20, 2010)

So, do I need Gold Dust. It is getting good reviews and I don't want to miss it before it sells out.


----------



## bad girl glam (Feb 20, 2010)

okay!  i went back and got Kumquat and Lavender Wind.  i bought several other things as well.  i am not going back to that counter for awhile.  okay, that's a lie! lol! but i will be going back to get some Strobe liquid and another MSF natural in Deep Dark to add to my kit.  i really need to hurry up and get my pro card. 

those two l/g s that i got are so pretty.  i wish i would have got some lipsticks, but that's ok.  i haven't swatched them though. i just like opening the boxes and looking at them and then i put them back.  i know that's crazy right?


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_So, do I need Gold Dust. It is getting good reviews and I don't want to miss it before it sells out._

 
I would recommend Gold Dust. I really like it even though it's a color I don't normally go for. 
BTW, have you gotten Siss yet?


----------



## cocodivatime (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_Would you mind swatching Ripe Peach with Gina and Gilda? I've been wondering how it compares on WOC skin. I think it's very pretty too, but my budget are very limited this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. TIA!

*astrid_

 
Sure.  I will work on it for you


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 24, 2010)

lol hi there, i'm the makeup addicted person who just cannot make up her mind.

at first i said i was going to skip the colour 3 quad...yeah...NOT!

i already have in my possession: springshine, vintage grape, stacked 1 pigments, and colour 4 quad. 

now i am getting: colour 3 quad, purple rage and gold dust lipglasses

now after i get dirty plum from riveting, breezy blush, a 188 brush, and mineralize foundation, i am going on a NO BUY...

i know what you're thinking..."good luck with that..." 

but i have to do it!!! haha


----------



## bambibrneyes (Feb 25, 2010)

hello all, i am nw45, i recent brought the coral (ripe peach) blush ombre..to be honest its okay, its not an orange blush (sad face) it's really a peach color on my skin with flecks of pink and gold. I'll say this if your looking for a blush thats really light and not really noticable than by all means this is the one for you. i generally wear this blush to work and its gives me a pretty glow. its kind of a radiant glow.


----------



## Islandcutie (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_lol hi there, i'm the makeup addicted person who just cannot make up her mind.

at first i said i was going to skip the colour 3 quad...yeah...NOT!

i already have in my possession: springshine, vintage grape, stacked 1 pigments, and colour 4 quad. 

now i am getting: colour 3 quad, purple rage and gold dust lipglasses

now after i get dirty plum from riveting, breezy blush, a 188 brush, and mineralize foundation, i am going on a NO BUY...

i know what you're thinking..."good luck with that..." 

but i have to do it!!! haha_

 


Hey fellow NW50 here!! How did you like vintage grape? Would you recommend it?


----------



## Soundclash (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Islandcutie* 

 
_Hey fellow NW50 here!! How did you like vintage grape? Would you recommend it?_

 
I'm also a NW50 in Mac I tried vintage grape, I do like it but I'm not blown away. I think there has been a lot of hype, over the ombres. Ripe Peach hardly showed up on me, so I swapped it (I can see it looking nice on lighter skin tones).

But don't get me wrong it is a nice blush, just don't expect it to blow you're world
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know how much that helped.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Islandcutie* 

 
_Hey fellow NW50 here!! How did you like vintage grape? Would you recommend it?_

 
i tried it on at my MAC Nordstrom counter, on top of the new mineralize foundation (NW47, suprisingly i wasn't an NW50 on this stuff) and it was beautiful!!! my MA enhanced it with Dirty Plum and it was just really really pretty.

but to be honest if you have the vintage grape you kinda don't need the dirty plum...i have both anyway but still...if you're trying to save, you don't need both...


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soundclash* 

 
_Ripe Peach hardly showed up on me, so I swapped it (I can see it looking nice on lighter skin tones)._

 

i'm so mad i missed someone giving away a ripe peach...i'm convinced i'm never getting this!!!!


----------



## Soundclash (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_i'm so mad i missed someone giving away a ripe peach...i'm convinced i'm never getting this!!!!_

 

Don't feel too bad it just showed up as sparkles on my skintone with a hint(very minimal) of color.

Check out Makeup alley if you're interested, I know there are a few listed. That is where I swapped mine.


----------



## Film_Noir (Feb 27, 2010)

Colour 4 Quad is dupable!  I have a drugstore quad by Prestige that is dead on.  I will try to post pics later on this weekend.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 28, 2010)

^Is Quad 3 a MUST have? I'm still ummmming and ahhhing about it. That colour Black Tulip looks super pretty. Has anyone got any thoughts on it? Regrets? Raves?


----------



## Lovey99 (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Is Quad 3 a MUST have? I'm still ummmming and ahhhing about it. That colour Black Tulip looks super pretty. Has anyone got any thoughts on it? Regrets? Raves? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have 2 1/2 palettes of purples and I still think Quad 3 is a must have.  The colors are gorgeous and have great texture.  Get it!!!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soundclash* 

 
_Don't feel too bad it just showed up as sparkles on my skintone with a hint(very minimal) of color.

Check out Makeup alley if you're interested, I know there are a few listed. That is where I swapped mine._

 

yeah everyone is super picky on there...only swapping it for lightscapade or pleasureflush.

i bet if i offered my metal rock for it i'd get offers from everywhere...but i am not going that far, haha.


----------



## lilMAClady (Feb 28, 2010)

Before you go outta your way to get it, go to your counter and try on the sample and see if you really want it. There's alot of products people raved and raved about that once I tried I knew weren't for me at all.


----------



## lovely333 (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Also, if you want to wear something with Fresh Salmon, I would look into the newest Bobbi Brown collection. She has an AMAZING coral collection out right now. I bought 2 lipsticks from it. It's my first BB products ever since I was never impressed with her line (I know, gasp). She has, I think, 3 glosses to compliment the coral lipsticks and Fresh Salmon would fit right in. 
Last note, I wore Gina blush by Nars with Fresh Salmon yesterday and it was great. I'm not upset about missing out on Ripe Peach at all. So, ladies try Gina. I don't know how it compares to Ripe Peach in a side by side comparison, but I do know it looks great with FS._

 
What lippies did you end up getting from Bobbi Brown? I have been looking at this collection and wondered what other woc think of it.


----------



## lilMAClady (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok so I got part of my final round of this collection. Here's my take:

Fresh Salmon: LOVE THE NAME!!! So Cute!! The color is subtle shimmery/frosty and perfect for everyday. If you want a nice safe way to jump into coral, this is it! I have pigmented lined lips and I think its fab!

Electric Fuschia: Everyone talks about how wicked this color is in tandem with other lipsticks and how shimmery it is but noone (that I've heard of) has mentioned the heavy dose of BLUE SHIMMER!! This is wild! I love it! It's this electric pinky violet that someone dumped blue shimmer in! If you have a chance try it. It will look good on everyone!! 

I am NC45 for reference. I'm now patiently (not) waiting for Kumquat (how cute is that name?) and will give a mini revew when it comes!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 3, 2010)

This collection is going to be out in Australia on the 15th & i am soooooo excited i just cant wait! I have like so many things i want to get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is so bad! hahas 

If i were just to choose 1 blush which  one would you guys recommend? Getting so many mixed reviews! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For ref i'm NW35-40, winter is coming here so i'm going to be tilting to NW35! Thanks!


----------



## lenchen (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I have 2 1/2 palettes of purples and I still think Quad 3 is a must have.  The colors are gorgeous and have great texture.  Get it!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree!


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 3, 2010)

I picked up Hush Hush Rose, Kumquat, Hang Up & Vintage Grape.  I really wanted Lavender Wind and Ripe Peach, but they sold so fast.

The quads are gorgeous (Black Tulip is amazing), but I never reach for quads as much as I do my palettes.. I feel I can dupe most of them.  I wore the Lavender Wind face chart, and I don't have the SCF colours.


----------



## Islandcutie (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soundclash* 

 
_I'm also a NW50 in Mac I tried vintage grape, I do like it but I'm not blown away. I think there has been a lot of hype, over the ombres. Ripe Peach hardly showed up on me, so I swapped it (I can see it looking nice on lighter skin tones).

But don't get me wrong it is a nice blush, just don't expect it to blow you're world
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know how much that helped._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_i tried it on at my MAC Nordstrom counter, on top of the new mineralize foundation (NW47, suprisingly i wasn't an NW50 on this stuff) and it was beautiful!!! my MA enhanced it with Dirty Plum and it was just really really pretty.

but to be honest if you have the vintage grape you kinda don't need the dirty plum...i have both anyway but still...if you're trying to save, you don't need both..._

 


Thank You ladies! I guess I am going to have to head over to the counter and check the two out. I am leaning towards vintage grape cause it seems to 2-3 blushes in one. But i don't want to look as if Ive been punched (i have a fear of purple blushes) sooo i guess I'm going for the one that's fool proof and user friendly


----------



## sapnap (Mar 16, 2010)

I picked up all ombres minus spring shine, both quads, bronzilla, gold dust, fresh salmon and kumquat. I LOVE all the products lipstuff! they r so complementary and can be worn everyday. The quads are super esp if u dont have too many eye colours like me.. I honetly think the creme blush in Joie De Vivre looks much better than Ripe peach on me.. dont throw stuff at me!


----------



## Inamorata (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow! I went on the third day it was released - All Blush Ombres were sold out, with the exception of 3 Springshine.. and I didn't want that. Ended up walking away with Fresh Salmon l/s, Cha Cha l/g (which is BEAUTIFUL!) and Purple Rage l/g. I was considering the gold-y quad, but realised I could dupe it with stuff from my stash. Picked up Abalone Shell nail lacquer too.. the consistency kinda sucks, but the colour is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Islandcutie (Mar 17, 2010)

I ended up getting vintage grape.  I Love it! Its so versatile, it can be dramatic or subtle depending on the application. Dirty Plum was much more pigmented, pretty but not as versatile.


----------

